# Dental Care



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We've had our 8 year old Dani for a year and a half. Last year we had our old vet give her a dental cleaning. Her teeth came back the same greyish color but we thought that was just due to age. Then we went to a new vet and a week ago, she and Bella had a check up and dental cleaning. Wow, what a difference.

It seems that Dani had a couple of teeth in the front that were inflamed but one in the back was so bad and infected. We think she must have had it for many, many months because for the first time since she's been in our family, she's happy. She's wagging her tail, playing, and her eyes re bright. She was such a sweetheart before the cleaning but now she's amazing. The poor thing suffered for so long with that tooth. Now the poison is gone and she can heal and get on with life. And her teeth are white, not grey, so I know the old vet did hardly anything, if anything at all.

I never knew the importance of dental cleaning but I'm a believer now. I can see the importance of getting any rescue dog or even a dog that comes to live with you when they're older (like we did) get a thorough cleaning.


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

That's great. I have begun regular dental brushing with mine (almost 8 months old) but she absolutely hates it! 

Do the dogs have to go under for dental cleaning?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie HATES the toothbrush, all types. I have her on Petzlife. I WISH rawhides were safe, she loves them like nothing else and they get her teeth sparkling clean. I stopped giving them to her after reading the dangers, even though she's a petite chewer.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We use Flossies and Petzlife gel to try to keep their teeth clean. The vet said their teeth look good but we don't brush them. I've never tried.:brushteeth:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Tucker is 5 mos. old and I've been brushing his teeth from the time we got him at 9 weeks. He still doesn't like it. To be sure all teeth get cleaned I brush them daily (2 - 3 times per week is recommended). This way I don't have to struggle with him to make sure all teeth are cleaned at once. Sure hope this method works.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

kauai mommy said:


> That's great. I have begun regular dental brushing with mine (almost 8 months old) but she absolutely hates it!
> 
> Do the dogs have to go under for dental cleaning?


here is a letter from Sabine at Better Dog Care to me re. my concerns about my Molly's tartar. 
Hi David,

sorry for the late reply, I just got back from vacation last night.

I highly recommend having Molly's teeth cleaned and assessed by a veterinarian, under anesthesia. I know that many people don't like the thought of having their dogs anesthetized, but methods today are far more effective and less stressful on the body than even just 10 years ago, and the only way to thoroughly clean and chart the teeth is when the dog is anesthetized.

Some people offer anesthesia-free cleaning services, but the problem with those is that even a docile dog won't hold still enough to thoroughly clean under the gum line because it's painful, and the infectious debris cleaned from the teeth can end up in the lungs, in the worst case causing aspiration pneumonia.

If you can, find a vet who specializes in dental care. General practitioner veterinarians do cleaning, but are just not as well informed and up to date on the newest procedures. My own dog doesn't have the good genes for teeth that stay clean without extra help, so I really have to be on top of things or tartar starts to accumulate - even though he eats a raw diet including plenty of raw meaty bones. I know a lot of raw feeding enthusiasts claim that when you feed this way you don't need to worry about dental care, but from personal experience and working with clients, I can tell you that is far from the truth.

Once Molly's teeth have been cleaned thoroughly, I recommend using Petzlife products. Either the spray or the gel are effective, but brushing with the gel usually has the very best results, so you need to apply less frequently.

Sabine

Actually I think I will start a new thread with this because I think it is very Important. Poor teeth can even lead to heart and other problems.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

You all probably know this already, but I was trying to use a dog toothbrush for their teeth until the vet mentioned the "finger toothbrush". It's that sleeve that slips on your finger and it has little bristles on the end so you can brush. I found a couple at WalMart--the Arm & Hammer brand. I'm going to try that because the regular toothbrush isn't very effective in my hands.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Nancy, is the toothbrush made for pets or people? I have a soft rubber one that slips on the finger with short rubber bristles on one side. Is this what you're talking about?

From past experience with poodles, small dogs definitely need their teeth brushed regularly and still usually need a professional clean periodically. I haven't been doing as well as I should with Abby but am trying to get back in the groove again!

Dave, I will check out the seapet products.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

It was in the pet section of the store but I've also heard that they have brushes like that for babies/toddlers. 

I'm going to check Seapets products but currently we're using Oxyfresh. Is this as good as the Seapets?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I need to get back in the groove too! I use a childs toothbrush and Petzlife gel. My Phoebe had a dental earlier this year and the bill was over 500.00! eeks! That DID include removal of a partial dewclaw, but that was only 100.00 of the bill. With California prices, it's well worth it to do everything you can do to avoid needing the pet dentist!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

good buddy said:


> I need to get back in the groove too! I use a childs toothbrush and Petzlife gel. My Phoebe had a dental earlier this year and the bill was over 500.00! eeks! That DID include removal of a partial dewclaw, but that was only 100.00 of the bill. With California prices, it's well worth it to do everything you can do to avoid needing the pet dentist!


We took Bella and Dani for the cleaning and Dani ended up getting 3 teeth pulled and Bella had one in front which never grew in correctly pulled. Plus the antibiotic shots & the pain medicine. The total came to $1,061. That's incentive to brush 3 times a week like the vet mentioned!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

We just got back from their check up a week after the dental cleaning. The vet checked their hearts and said they sounded strong. Apparently, the inflamed gum can send a virus or bacteria to the heart and cause problems. Another reason to keep the teeth clean!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

nancyf said:


> We just got back from their check up a week after the dental cleaning. The vet checked their hearts and said they sounded strong. Apparently, the inflamed gum can send a virus or bacteria to the heart and cause problems. Another reason to keep the teeth clean!


I hear you Nancy, ... love the picture of your two.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Where can I find Seapet products? I've tried google already & have only found their fish oil products


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

rdanielle said:


> Where can I find Seapet products? I've tried google already & have only found their fish oil products


That was a misnomer from Sabine, she meant to say Petzlife. I checked back at my notes. I changed it on my post just now. Seapet is fish oil that she also recommends. LOL .


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I checked the Petzlife site and it looks interesting. Is this considered a better product than Oxyfresh? I see that they also sell a "human" line of products.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not sure ,but Sabine recommended it so I think she has studied it.


----------

